# What Muzzle Loader, Optics, Load are you gonna use for Bear Season???



## Marlin_444 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey All, 

I am curious about what Black Powder Weapon you'll use from your "Arsenal" this Bear Season???

I will be using my New (to me) unfired 2006 CVA Optima Pro Magnum Nickel 28" Barrel with a Winchester 209 Shotgun Primer under 120 Grains of Black Horn 209 packed tight under a Barnes T-EZ 250 Grain Sabot, all topped off with a  Redfield Tracker Stainless 3-9x40 Scope... 

I am in the process of having the Scope Mounted & Balanced    - as soon as that's completed I'll post a pic...  

Til then, lets A. Hear and B. See what you'll be using on Ursus Americanus ("Black Bear") this season...

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 16, 2010)

If I do get a chance to go, I will use my flintlock, with its standard huntin` load.


----------



## FireHunter174 (Sep 16, 2010)

CVA Optima, open sights, 100 gr. triple 7 powder, 270 powerbelt platinum, Win. 209's.

Here's a pic on my avatar.  Took the scope off


----------



## Rev.432 (Sep 16, 2010)

50 calber flint lock with slug.
iron sights.
Good hunting everyone.
God Bless!!


----------



## RPolk (Sep 16, 2010)

Seems I'm currently in the majority.... 50 cal, flint lock with #4 in the frizen and #2 in the barrel with a round ball.


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 16, 2010)

Ron,

Have you blooded that CVA yet?


----------



## pnome (Sep 16, 2010)

Hawken carbine .50


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2010)

RVGuy said:


> Ron,
> 
> Have you blooded that CVA yet?



That one I got from you is in the hands of another, this one I picked up has Thumbhole Grip... 

How y'all doin in Savannah?

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 17, 2010)

pnome said:


> Hawken carbine .50



Patch and ball with Goex, I'll assume?


----------



## pnome (Sep 17, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Patch and ball with Goex, I'll assume?



No, I use a 385gr Great Plains Bullet.  80grs of GOEX.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 17, 2010)

pnome said:


> No, I use a 385gr Great Plains Bullet.  80grs of GOEX.





How long is the barrel, and what twist?


----------



## pnome (Sep 17, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> How long is the barrel, and what twist?




21" 1in24"

It's this one:
http://www.cabelas.com/p-0006380210011a.shtml


----------



## RVGuy (Sep 18, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> That one I got from you is in the hands of another, this one I picked up has Thumbhole Grip...
> 
> How y'all doin in Savannah?
> 
> Ron



Doing good, getting ready for smokepole on Ft. Stewart to open on Oct 2nd...then off to Kentucky for Elk Oct 9-15

Good luck on that bear this year.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 21, 2010)

RVGuy said:


> Doing good, getting ready for smokepole on Ft. Stewart to open on Oct 2nd...then off to Kentucky for Elk Oct 9-15
> 
> Good luck on that bear this year.



NICE...  

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## dertiedawg (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll be trekking through the National Forest with a 50cal sidelock and a Taurus 941, 8 shot revolver with a 4 in barrel for my sidearm. Can take hogs with either during ML week on NF lands. Iron sight for both.


----------



## THWACKG5 (Sep 22, 2010)

CVA .50cal kodiac magnum - black composite- 28 inch nickel barrel
150g of powder behind a power belt.
open sights


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll be using a hickory switch.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 24, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> I'll be using a hickory switch.



You would...


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 24, 2010)

That hickory switch,that'd be a magnum,as opposed to normal power level such as chinaberry,or peachtree?


----------



## ripplerider (Sep 24, 2010)

Traditions Pursuit,100grns. triple7, 240 grain Hornady sabot, fixed 4 power scope. Can't see those open sights like I used too.


----------



## Dana Young (Sep 27, 2010)

any switch will do


----------



## Marlin_444 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hope y'all got'em dialed in...  

Went to the range with Tim (my future son in law) on Saturday before the Alabama Game (RTR)...

Three shots and we were 2" high at 100 Yards...  Moved around the paper for some more "Practice" and it's spot on...

We also dialed in his BAR 30-06, my A-Bolt 300 Win Mag and for fun; we ran some rounds through his AK, .32 Kel Tec as well as my ,.454 Casull and .44 Mag...  

WOO HOO...  Come Front End Loader opener...  COOTER ready to "ROCK-N-ROLL" a Bear...

See you on 296!!!

Ron


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 1, 2010)

Check that, picking up a CVA Double 12g...  May just have to Ball & Patch some .690 chunks of lead...  












WOO HOO...  Kicky Pooh!!!

See you in the woods...

Ron


----------



## pnome (Oct 1, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> WOO HOO...  Kicky Pooh!!!



*cringe*


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 1, 2010)

navy arms(i think??) .58 cal patch and ball  open sights.  

or a 15 yr old martin prowler bow.


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 3, 2010)

couldn't stand it.  picked up a CVA optima today.  still messin with loads, but i cleaned and shot it 3x's this afternoon.   

2 IMR white hots with a 295 gn powerbelt--put the first 2 thru the same hole open sights at about 65 yards--I was IMPRESSED.

also bought some blackhorn 209 and 250gn shock wave sabots.  gotta do some research and see how much powder to use. with those.

couldn't stand it, so i put a bausch and lomb elite 3000 3x9x40 on it a few minutes ago.  got to sight it in now.

i also like the ability to remove the barrel from the gun to clean it rather than the old way with the navy arms .58 cal.  

now all i need is a 250lb bear in my sights!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey Ranger, 

Nice pick on the CVA; mine will be with me in the climber...  

I'll do some stalking with the Double...  

My gizzard is thumpin...  

250, heck I am going for 300+...

See you in the woods...

Remember your ORANGE!!!


----------



## ranger374 (Oct 5, 2010)

Marlin_444 said:


> Hey Ranger,
> 
> Nice pick on the CVA; mine will be with me in the climber...
> 
> ...



yeah, i'm ready too.  shot some this afternoon, but did not get the pattern with the scope like i thought.  i'm gonna try a couple more things later this week, and if it don't get like i want it, i'm gonna shoot open sights.

yeah, a 250-300 would be awsome

got a NICE big orange vest i used when mapping soils and crusin timber in college.  got it sittin by the tent.


----------



## Dana Young (Oct 6, 2010)

If I shoot one it will be a small one just barely 75 lbs they are better eating and alot easier getting them out of the woods.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> If I shoot one it will be a small one just barely 75 lbs they are better eating and alot easier getting them out of the woods.



Poppa Bear has spoken...


----------

